# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  What jobs couldn't you do due to anxiety?

## Flavor

In person jobs.

----------


## Otherside

Well my sister has a job calling up people chasing up debts that they owe to government. Non payment of tax, court fines, for example. 

I couldn't do that. I'd be useless at that job. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Knife throwing act in a circus.

----------


## Lucid

Any kind of job on the scam side of things.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

My friend is a journalist and TV producer... definitely not something I could do.

----------


## Sainnot

salesman

----------

